# Tannoy Maglite - Rare?



## machineage (May 21, 2010)

Not sure how rare this is - but thought I would mention it anyway for the collectors. 
I have a Maglite which was given to me some years ago by Tannoy - now for sale on eBay. Only a day to go - just type in Tannoy Maglite.


----------



## DM51 (May 22, 2010)

Please post this in Other auction notices on CPFMP, not here.


----------

